# 2019 XPRESS SW20



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2019 XPRESS 20 SW IS READY TO GO FISHING, LOADED WITH POWER POLE, HYD JACK PLATE, HUMMINGBIRD GPS GRAPH, TROLLING MOTOR, BATT CHARGER, ONLY 24 HOURS ON MOTOR, COMPLETE MOTOR SERVICE ALUMINUM TRAILER, AND RIMS, THIS BOAT WONT LAST LONG HAS THE REDFISH PACKAGE, BAYSS PACKAGE, CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 361-758-2140 $ 33250.00






















































*


----------

